# "The Valleys" reality show.



## 1927 (Aug 9, 2012)

You couldnt make it up, after the staggering success!!lol of Cardiff Born Cardiff Bred we now have this
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/showbiz-and-lifestyle/showbiz/2012/08/06/unknown-91466-31562231/


----------

